# Office 365 >  > [SOLVED] combine two sheets into one

## binah

Hi guys I am struggling in combining two worksheets into one
I receive one worksheet with these columns: Invoice# /Amount /Date, (the hard copy of the invoice contains the employee name but is not included in the first worksheet), 
then I received another worksheet with the Employee Name and Code #. (some employees use the same code#)

I want to create one final sheet with the  Code# / Amount.

any suggestion will be greatly appreciated.

----------


## FDibbins

Hi, welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 

what is the link between the 2 sheet?

I see 1 sheet has Invoice# and date
the other 1 has EE name and Code#

to combine them, you surely need a common field?

----------


## binah

there is no link at this point 
how can I create one?
and after creating a common field what formula or function can I use to accomplish my job?

----------


## FDibbins

you cant just "create" a common link.  The link needs to be something that both sheets share, something that is the same/common.

Like for instance, they both have an employee name/number, or they both have the same invoice number - something like that.

If you did this manually, how would you do it?

----------


## binah

I don't do the worksheets they are prepare by someone else I am just trying to combine them,  the previous person in charge was creating the final worksheet manually but it takes too much time. (I was wondering if I can add another column with the employee initial or the complete name to have cell link, if this is possible what do I need to do next?)

the worsheets look like this (in the final sheet I only need Code# and Amount)
  Workshhet 1	                                Worksheet 2	
invoce     Amount	Invoice Date	Employee Name 	Code #
1308	       78.00	        4/5/15	        Employee 1	106-30-300
1308	       67.00	        4/6/15      	Employee 2	205-12-120
1336	       25.00	        4/7/15	        Employee 3	106-30-300
1333	       15.00	        5/20/15	        Employee 4	304-13-130
1299	       55.00	        5/21/15	        Employee 5	407-50-500
1327	       43.00	        5/22/15	        Employee 6	205-12-120
1268	       25.00  	5/23/15	        Employee 7	510-10-110

----------


## sktneer

It seems that each row on both the sheets belong to the same information i.e. row1 is column header on both the sheets, row2 on both the sheets belongs to the record1, row3 belongs to record2....and so on. Is it so?

If so, you can just copy the information from the sheet1 and paste on next empty column on sheet2 and delete all the unwanted columns so you are left with Code# and Amount on sheet2.
Can't it be done like this?

----------


## binah

last month I created a column with the EE name A1, and in A2 the Code# then below A3-A15  add the invoice amounts one by one then autosum, I did this for every employee and every invoice, now I am trying to find a better faster way to do it, but we don't have too much experience with excel.

----------


## binah

for some employees we use the same code# 
sheet 1 only has the invoice# and amount and date (I don't need date) - 
sheet 2 only has the EE name and code#

If I add another column with the EE name to sheet 1 what would I need to do in order to get what I need? 

my goal is to create final sheet with code# and amount only
I have try the IF but I could not nest all of the names

----------


## oeldere

Show us 1 workbook with a small example of the sheets, without confidential information.

To Attach a File:

1. Scroll down to the window below your post Additional Options
2. In the frame Attach Files you will see the button Manage Attachments
3. Click the button.
4. A new window will open titled Manage Attachments - Excel Forum.
5. Click the Browse... button to locate your file for uploading.
6. This will open a new window File Upload.
7. Once you have located the file to upload click the Open button. This window will close.
8. You are now back in the Manage Attachments - Excel Forum window.
9. Click the Upload button and wait until the file has uploaded.
10. Close the window and then click Submit.

----------


## binah

worksheet attached

----------


## oeldere

Indeed, there are no same/common cells.

You need to create a same/common cell (as already offered).

----------


## Kyle123

How do you know which cells on worksheet 2 relate to which cells on worksheet 1? If they're simply the same rows, can't you just copy and paste?

----------


## FDibbins

Thats pretty much what I said, right from the start  :Smilie: 

As I asked in post #4...




> If you did this manually, how would you do it?

----------


## Kyle123

Ideedy, doesn't seem to help though, my query or yours  :Wink:

----------


## FDibbins

Here is an example of combining 2 tables (you want sheets, they have tables - same principle)
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...on-column.html

----------


## binah

I have requested to add a new column with the employee name to worksheet 1
now I have the employee name on both worksheets.

what do I need to do now to get a final sheet with the code# and amount.

thank for your help!!

----------


## Kyle123

Simply use a pivot table

----------


## oeldere

With VLookup and after that a pivot table.

Make sure if you add the wanted result in your file, that the values are correct; it makes the life of a forummember a lot easier.

----------


## binah

thank you very much all

----------


## oeldere

if the question is solved, will you mark it as solved.

you can add rep(utationpoints) to the ones who helped you by clicking on the star on the left side.

----------


## binah

Hi, 
I want to merge multiple worksheets (twenty monthly) into a single master worksheet, 
the worksheets tab are called by the date they are sent for approval, i.e. June 15, June 16. and so on.
Once all the data is in one sheet, I do totals by Employee Name (about 21 employees)

I've been doing this by using copy and paste command, but this method is time-consuming and easy to duplicate information.
The goal is to prepare a report showing the total by employee name.
Note: I am not familiar with VBA 

all worksheets have the same columns in this order:
vendor Name / Invoice# / Amount / EE Name

Thank you in advance for your help.   :Smilie:

----------


## oeldere

With the macro below.

See the attached file.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

